# How to learn all of the notes on the neck - Fretboard Warrior



## youheardme (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just thought I'd throw out this tool which i've used while away from my guitar to familiarize myself with the notes across the fretboard.

Link:
Fretboard Warrior

It's basically a game which shows you a dot on the fretboard, plays the sound and gives you a period of time to get as many right (and or wrong) as you can.

I haven't seen anyone mention this app yet so i thought i'd bring it up.

Whats your high score?!?


----------



## AliceAxe (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't know my score, but I do like this program 

this is a neat little free game for sight reading:

Sheet Music MIDI Video Game - Note Attack!


----------



## theo (Jun 1, 2010)

this is awesome, despite having played for nine years, having a diploma in music and being quite insane for guitar, I have never managed to learn my fretboard properly. thanks for posting this. repped


----------



## youheardme (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome, I find it's fun to record your scores as you go and you can notice a significant improvement as you familiarize yourself with the notes more and more.


----------



## cypher858 (Jun 4, 2010)

after my second try on the two minute one my high score is 21... damn i suck xD

thanks for this post though. i thanked


----------



## AliceAxe (Jun 5, 2010)

I see they have it for iphone.

does anyone know of any programs like this for handhelds/pocket PC?
I've got a jornada 720 that would be great to have stuff like this on. I was able to find some sequencer programs and such but no guitar ones that I could get to work.


----------



## Daggorath (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the sight reading game, will hopefully help me memorize the basics.


----------



## youheardme (Jun 14, 2010)

bumping in case anyone missed the first time


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome find!


----------

